# How does the bike just forget the DESS key?



## WS6HUMMER (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi I'll start from the beginning. I have a 2013 XMR with 22 hours on it, it sits inside my shop when not in use so it's not in the weather, I keep a battery tender on it too & the battery is in good shape. One day I go to start it up just to run it like I do every week or two and I get the "DESS KEY NOT RECOGNIZED" message when I go to start. Lights work & you can hear the fuel pump kick on, starter button does nothing. So I take apart and clean the ignition switch and still get the same message so I call the dealer and they recommend the superceeded # switch so I order it and still a no go. Tried both keys and still won't crank, I keep the 2 keys in separate locations too BTW. I checked all fuses and the & the relays are all good.

Called the dealer back and now they said they would have to relearn the keys or re initialize the ECM. My big concern is how did this happen and what can I do to prevent it from happening again. The bike has always started fine and one day just decided not to.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

I've heard tha if you out die electric grease on the key and stick it in it will fix this problem


----------



## WS6HUMMER (Sep 22, 2014)

crazybear said:


> I've heard tha if you out die electric grease on the key and stick it in it will fix this problem


_Thanks, I've tried a little WD40 & it didnt work but I'll give the dielectric grease a shot._


----------

